# Appraisal: My HP zd8000 laptop



## Remonster

Ok, so my dad wants me to find out how much I could get for my HP zd8000 laptop so I decided what better place than here to get an appraisal, if he is happy with the appraisal, paypal's fees and is comfortable with this it could be up for sale on this site very soon......

SPECS:
17in 1680x1050 16:10 widescreen display with BrightView technology (the screen basically feels like glass and this makes the colors more vivid, apparently)
Intel Pentium 4 530 3.0GHz desktop CPU
512MB DDR2 400
ATI Mobility X600XT 256MB PCIe
60GB 5400RPM HDD (could be 7200RPM but Im not sure so I figured I would underball it)

The laptop is quite thick and heavy, I am not going to lie here and be honest, I HATE it and I even made a post in the laptop roundup thread saying to never buy this hunk of junk, also the HP logo fell off and I colored in where it used to be with black sharpie







although I still have the logo which I could crazy glue back on, it came off during shipping to me from HP when the USB port broke and it took HP's "service" 3 months to fix it at a cost of $297! (you can taste my anger at HP, huh?)

I paid about $1800 with shipping and tax for this thing and apart from the missing HP logo it is as good as new, obviously I would format and install Windows XP HP Edition back on it before I sold it to whoever wants it.

EDIT//// http://reviews.cnet.com/HP_Pavilion_...ationDate+desc this is the laptop, also forgot to note you MUST have this thing plugged in, battery life is just over an hour, about 25 minutes if you are gaming, not kidding. ALTHOUGH this is with all powersaving features turned off, if you turn on the powerplay (for graphics card) and battery saving features im sure you could up your game time to about 45 minutes. This is basically geared towards being a desktop replacement.

EDIT//// lol forgot wireless, built in internal 802.11g (either a/b/g or b/g but who cares, no one uses a anyways lol) and I know the wireless works with G only since that is the only network I have, but I know it also works with b but not sure about a, sorry.


----------



## wudaddy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Remonster*

Ok, so my dad wants me to find out how much I could get for my HP zd8000 laptop so I decided what better place than here to get an appraisal, if he is happy with the appraisal, paypal's fees and is comfortable with this it could be up for sale on this site very soon......

SPECS:
17in 1680x1050 16:10 widescreen display with BrightView technology (the screen basically feels like glass and this makes the colors more vivid, apparently)
Intel Pentium 4 530 3.0GHz desktop CPU
512MB DDR2 400
ATI Mobility X600XT 256MB PCIe
60GB 5400RPM HDD (could be 7200RPM but Im not sure so I figured I would underball it)

The laptop is quite thick and heavy, I am not going to lie here and be honest, I HATE it and I even made a post in the laptop roundup thread saying to never buy this hunk of junk, also the HP logo fell off and I colored in where it used to be with black sharpie







although I still have the logo which I could crazy glue back on, it came off during shipping to me from HP when the USB port broke and it took HP's "service" 3 months to fix it at a cost of $297! (you can taste my anger at HP, huh?)

I paid about $1800 with shipping and tax for this thing and apart from the missing HP logo it is as good as new, obviously I would format and install Windows XP HP Edition back on it before I sold it to whoever wants it.


You bought that for 1800??? My guess is that its worth around $1200 now.


----------



## pauldovi

$1500 probably. That is a nice labtop.


----------



## tylerand

1000-1200 dollers i would say, that is a pretty kick ass laptop. And how can the x600xt be pcie if its a laptop??


----------



## Remonster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wudaddy*

You bought that for 1800??? My guess is that its worth around $1200 now.


My sentiments exactly, but I got it way back early 2005 (gotta get used to saying that instead of this year lol) so it's about 10-11 months old (even though it spent 3 months at the HP repair center, goddam idiots lol) but yes I know it was way over priced and I have been kicking myself the whole time I have owned it, but basically its just not a gaming machine, for watching DVDs it is excellent, that display is REALLY something, and for pretty much anything but gaming it is a beast.


----------



## SpookedJunglist

$450, I actually have a friend selling his because he is buying an XPS. he is selling his for 500 with an extra battery and has more options than yours.

Questions though. Does yours have wireless connectivity?


----------



## pauldovi

ok, with that said $1300


----------



## Remonster

Editted with wireless info, 802.11b/g and it MIGHT be 802.11a but not sure, also, your friend is crazy to sell it for only $500! these guys are saying $1200-$1300!


----------



## Remonster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tylerand*

1000-1200 dollers i would say, that is a pretty kick ass laptop. And how can the x600xt be pcie if its a laptop??


Laptops still use PCI/AGP/PCIe architectures, they just do not have the physical slots for them, the chip is native PCIe x16 so it has full desktop PCIe x16 bandwidth, was the first one with this feature as a matter of fact!


----------



## pauldovi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpookedJunglist*

$450, I actually have a friend selling his because he is buying an XPS. he is selling his for 500 with an extra battery and has more options than yours.

Questions though. Does yours have wireless connectivity?


Your buddy is ******ed


----------



## Remonster

Again, my sentiments exactly pauldovi, seems only hard drives are where we disagree


----------



## Majic_Toast

I Got An Xps Off My Buddie For 200


----------



## Remonster

Sure you did......so anyways, $1200 seems to be the going rate for this laptop? Sweet, if and when I put it up for sale here or on eBay I will also include a leather carrying case and a 12 cell battery and the wall charger.


----------



## alan_14

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Remonster*

Sure you did......so anyways, $1200 seems to be the going rate for this laptop? Sweet, if and when I put it up for sale here or on eBay I will also include a leather carrying case and a 12 cell battery and the wall charger.


LMAO, you guys are funny, I also say around the 1k area, but I'll give you 500$ for it


----------



## SpookedJunglist

Not trying to be offensive but After you said my buddy was ******ed i looked up the laptop brand new. It is $1249 With the damage it it has taken and its not so new condition I would at most give 700 for this laptop. His option for the 530 is no longer available.

Edit I just found a laptop listed in the paper with 6800 go graphix for $800 So I think that above price is right on


----------



## Remonster

To clarify, I did not call your buddy ******ed, pauldovi did it lol. But I paid $1700 for it with shipping and I am gonna stick in on eBay (maybe here) for $1400 with the carry case I bought for $99 and battery/charger which are included in the price.


----------



## tylerand

Ill give my computer for it







. lol

Edit: Im seriouse.


----------



## SpookedJunglist

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Remonster*

To clarify, I did not call your buddy ******ed, pauldovi did it lol. But I paid $1700 for it with shipping and I am gonna stick in on eBay (maybe here) for $1400 with the carry case I bought for $99 and battery/charger which are included in the price.


I know you did not call my buddy ******ed. I was speaking in general. After pauldovi called my buddy ******ed i decided to research it a little more. I then found that the current going price for that PC is around $1249. I was just giving my idea of an accurate appraisal based on information that anyone can obtain on the net.

Judging by the above statement. It makes me to believe that you are including a nice carry case that retails for $99. Also includes an extra battery also retails for $99 from HP. I did not see a battery charger listed on the HP website but if you could include the price of this item it could possibly be closer to the $1400 that you are asking for. If the battery charger is the laptops PSU that is included in the price of the laptop. A spare PSU would retail for around $50 . That puts your asking price at around the price you would find the item on HPs website NEW. Currently HP is offering free shipping as well.

I am not trying to dump on your thread. I just want to put the most accurate information out there. This will help anyone on the forum who might decide to buy your laptop. I would hate to see someone get a used and slightly damaged laptop for over the price it is currently selling for new.


----------



## Remonster

Hmm...I just checked, it is $1350 brand new







that is so stupid lol I paid over $1750 for it but then again that was with tax and shipping and almost a year ago.

Lol, sorry it took me a week to respond but I forgot about this thread lol.


----------



## bf2loser

dont hate me for bringing a thread back from the grave...lol
I have almost the same laptop, I bought it around the same time, but I have a 2.8 cpu and 2 gigs of ddr2 ram, anyone wanna give me a pricing on it? everything else is the same between his laptop and mine cept those 2 things...


----------



## bf2loser

bump...


----------



## Teddygoat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Remonster* 
Hmm...I just checked, it is $1350 brand new







that is so stupid lol I paid over $1750 for it but then again that was with tax and shipping and almost a year ago.

Lol, sorry it took me a week to respond but I forgot about this thread lol.

This is a very late addition to the Thread, but I would question if the 1200--1300 ZD8000 is really "new" or a refurb. If you are seeing this on HP's website it is most certainly a refurb as it has not been available new for a long time.


----------



## rock3ralex

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pauldovi* 
ok, with that said $1300

***, $1300 for that. are you guys on crack. we're talking about a p4 laptop here. You can get a freaking bnib gateway fx laptop with 1920X1200 res 17", intel c2d, 4 gb ddr3, 9800 gts.


----------



## Aaroman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rock3ralex* 
***, $1300 for that. are you guys on crack. we're talking about a p4 laptop here. You can get a freaking bnib gateway fx laptop with 1920X1200 res 17", intel c2d, 4 gb ddr3, 9800 gts.


----------



## rock3ralex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaroman*












****ing hell ya!


----------

